# NFAA Indoor Nationals in KY!



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd see who is going to be there as well. I also thought it would be fun to have another meeting like at vegas (since I couldn't make it). I'd like to put the names on here to some actual faces. I'll be up there early afternoon on Friday and leaving on Monday. What about you? Where should we meet?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there on friday and leave sunday 
maybe we can meet where the shoot with the pros is at on friday


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> i will be there on friday and leave sunday
> maybe we can meet where the shoot with the pros is at on friday


what shoot with the pros? I don't remember that from last year, I only remember the pro am on saturday. It doesn't matter to me where we meet as long as its easy for people to find. IE lancaster booth, tru ball booth, score booth.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Of friday night there is a practice with the pros for youth.


I'm sitting it out this year, but plan on hitting it next year


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Next year*

I will be there next year for sure!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

il be there heading up first thing n the morning


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Aaron Groce said:


> il be there heading up first thing n the morning


Thanks for stopping in to shoot with us in Nashville on your way through. See you in Louisville in a few hours! :darkbeer:


----------

